# Diseño de un robot MiniSumo



## JuanGa94 (Jul 19, 2012)

Hola Comunidad, soy nuevo en el foro y les comento que quiero armar una robot minisumo. Si bien ya tengo algunos componentes comprados y algunas partes cuyo funcionamiento ya he probado, hay otras en las que no estoy seguro de ir bien, como por ejemplo la alimentacion del robot, la eleccion de los motores, la forma de "congelar" al robot durante 5 seg al inicio de la pelea y una duda respecto al uso de optoacopladores entre el pic y el driver de los motores. 
En cuanto a la alimentacion habia pensado en usar dos baterias recargables de 9v, juntas dan 18v y con eso alimentar los motores y de una de ellas pasarla por un 7805 y obtener el voltaje para la parte logica(adjunto esquema). En cuanto a los motores necesitaria saber que caracteristicas deberian tener(tengo pensado usar 2 motoreductores). En cuanto los 5seg habia pensado en activarlos cuanto conecto la alimentacion general, pero paseando por la web encontre que tambien usan pulsadores aparte para ello. Y finalmente la duda acerca de los optoacopladores, el esquema que adjunto sirve para algo??Protegeria al  PIC de algun problema. 
Espero no haberlos mareado. Desde ya muchas gracias, espero opiniones y sugerencias.


----------



## JuanGa94 (Jul 20, 2012)

Dejo un pequeño aporte a quien necesite un sensor para un minisumo, no es el mejor ni posee gran alcance pero sirve. Sensor de proximidad infrarrojo con LM555.
PD: Espero que mi oponente sea de color metalizado y no negro.


----------



## JuanGa94 (Jul 22, 2012)

Estuve investigando y me parece que voy a elegir dos motoreductores de 12v,de algo mas de 100 rpm y con 1kg.f de cupla ¿Les parece que ando bien con esos valores usando ruedas de 5cm de diametro?(No se hacer los calculos para este tipo de cosas)


----------



## JuanGa94 (Oct 13, 2012)

Hola a todos, para la organización del robot decidí separarlo en módulos, para así después poder usarlos  por separado para otros proyectos mas adelante.Adjunto los módulos que ya probé en protoboard(no he podido empezar a armar ni el cuerpo ni las plaquetas de los módulos ya probados por razones económicas y principalmente debido a que no tengo una agujereadora
PD: Alguien me puede decir como subir miniaturas de imágenes. Gracias


----------



## JuanGa94 (Ene 12, 2014)

Hola a todos, después de tanto tiempo les traigo los avances de mi Mini-Sumo. Arme dos plaquetas, la principal donde va el PIC, el driver de motores y la "fuente de alimentación", y la otra que es el sensor infrarrojo.
Diseñarlas, plancharlas, agujerearlas y soldarlas no me llevo mucho tiempo. Lo que si me costo tiempo fue la estructura del robot, hecha con acrílico de 2mm. Cortar las piezas, agujerearlas y pegarlas es muy trabajoso, para colmo al agujerear algunas piezas se quebraban y había que arreglarlas.
Finalmente pude unir todo, las placas, los motores y las baterías a las estructura. Así es como quedo (Imagenes Adjuntas):
Luego vino la parte de probar que todo funcionara. Crear un código en C lo suficientemente básico como para probarlo me llevo mucho tiempo, en el camino me di cuenta que habia algún problema. Por separado todo funcionaba bien, los sensores, el programa en el PIC y los motores. Luego de revisar varias veces las placas, las soldaduras y los cables se me ocurrió probar las baterias y ahi estaba el problema, la bateria de 9v estaba un poco descargada por lo que llegaba poco voltaje al regulador y aun menos al PIC y los otros circuitos.
Cambiar esa bateria arreglo el problema principal, no podia mantener el robot dentro del ring. L a baja tension en los sensores de linea los hacia funcionar mal junto con el PIC.
Los planes a futuro son: 1_Cubrir los lados del robot con algun material negro(estoy pensando en goma eva) y acomodarle esos cables que salen 2_Mejorar el código, debido a que aun tiene fallas en el funcionamiento 3_ Probarlo contra otros robots, para ver que puedo mejorar 4_Pesarlo, es algo pesadito y no se si podre participar.
Bueno eso es todo por ahora cualquier consejo o pregunta sobre el robot avísenme. 
Saludos.


----------



## Kowaky (Ene 12, 2014)

Excelente sumo compañero @JuanGa94, como se dice aquí en mi Región le quedo elegante, esos Motoreductores que venden el Kit con llanta son bien cariñosos, pero son tremendos para arrastre yo diría ideales para un SUMO, los PCB le quedaron muy prolijos al igual que el armazón se ve muy solido, solo le faltaría un buen escudo frontal, a mi parecer se ve que le gusta la Robótica y las competencias jejeje


----------



## JuanGa94 (Dic 14, 2014)

Hola a todos, como están? Les comento que ahora que termina el año, y tengo a algo de tiempo libre, decidí hacerle algunos cambios al robot y tengo algunas preguntas:
Decidí cambiarle el microcontrolador por un MSP430G2553. Realmente no se si uno es mejor que el otro, pero lo estuve usando en la facultad, y con el manual del usuario y el hecho de que se programa en C, se me hizo mas amigable a la hora de programar.
Quiero ponerle una batería recargable a los motores y como no consigo Li-Po pensé en usar baterías de celular. Tengo algunas Motorola BQ50 3.7V - 910mAh ¿Hay algún problema en ponerlas en serie para alcanzar 7.4V? ¿Puedo conectar dos en serie, en paralelo con otras dos en serie para aumentar la corriente que entrega? 
Los integrados los sigo alimentado con una batería de 9V, regulada a 5V y 3.3V.
Los motores no son muy grandes, no creo que halla problema en usar baterías de celular.
Saludos.


----------



## lagg070988 (Dic 14, 2014)

No habría problema si las baterías están igual de cargadas y son de la misma capacidad.


----------

